

Moto X the 'first smartphone you can design yourself' by Motorola ! - techaddict009
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/2/4487510/motorola-calls-the-moto-x-the-first-smartphone-you-can-design-yourself

======
electrichead
Well from the body positioning, it looks more like "XI" than "X"

